# Discussion supprimée par rezba



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

ça ne saurait tarder.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça ne saurait tarder.



et qu'est-ce qu'il a gagné, Global ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi



ça chatouille


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep._
> 
> Merde :rateau:



la Charte, bordel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça ne saurait tarder.



il n'a peut-être pas vu l'autre


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne supprime que les posts du gamin qui parait-il, est modérateur de je ne sais quel forum certainement mal modéré, comme dirait fred-qui-l'a-en-travers, et les discussions jetables.


 je ne vois même pas de quoi tu parles.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la Charte, bordel



il n'y a pas une erreur de syntaxe


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

ne profitez pas de ce thread interessant pour en faire n'importe quoi.


----------



## duracel (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas une erreur de syntaxe


 
Où ça??


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ne profitez pas de ce thread interessant pour en faire n'importe quoi.



c'est pas moi m'sieu: c'est les autres


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ne profitez pas de ce thread interessant pour en faire n'importe quoi.


Moi ? Jamais voyons


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif: iMax n'existe pas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif: iMax n'existe pas



iMax, qui est-ce ?


----------



## duracel (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> iMax, qui est-ce ?



Surement un type bien.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif: iMax n'existe pas


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Eh, c'est 1984 votre histoire : Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif: iMax n'existe pas
Vous voulez nous faire croire tout d'un coup que iMax n'existe pas et que d'ailleurs, il n'a jamais existé ? C'est ca ?

Sinon, c'est là le fil jetable, c'est bien ça, le nouveau concept ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif: iMax n'existe pas


 
poildep est passé modo?


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2005)

Ce soir, c'est toi Poildep qui fait le sujet jetable de la nuit...?       :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Eh, c'est 1984 votre histoire : Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif: iMax n'existe pas
> Vous voulez nous faire croire tout d'un coup que iMax n'existe pas et que d'ailleurs, il n'a jamais existé ? C'est ca ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est là le fil jetable, c'est bien ça, le nouveau concept ?


 non, ici c'est le pseudo jetable.  Au revoir.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez nous faire croire tout d'un coup que iMax n'existe pas et que d'ailleurs, il n'a jamais existé ? C'est ca ?


 
Qui ça?




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

*"Ce message a été supprimé par rezba.  Motif: 2 fois le meme, faut pas bourrer"* 

poildep boit


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Surement un type bien.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, ici c'est le pseudo jetable.  Au revoir.


 tu veux t'battre ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne supprime que les posts du gamin qui parait-il, est modérateur de je ne sais quel forum certainement mal modéré, comme dirait fred-qui-l'a-en-travers, et les discussions jetables.



p'tain y a un post qui s'intitule *"**Les bugs et travers de Tiger" *j'ai cru que c'etait fred de travers qui était devenu une expression !!!!!


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> poildep est passé modo?


 on y croirait presque hein !  

Bon allez, finies les conneries.  heu... s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *"Ce message a été supprimé par rezba.  Motif: 2 fois le meme, faut pas bourrer"*
> 
> poildep boit


 non, il bourre.


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

pfff encore un nioubie qui se la joue


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *"Ce message a été supprimé par rezba.  Motif: 2 fois le meme, faut pas bourrer"*
> 
> poildep boit



C'est "pousser" que l'on dit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, il bourre.



le cardinal boit: le posteur trinque


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, il bourre.


 
Tu t'es gourré de thread, celui sur la bourré auvergnate et le saucisson de montagne c'est a coté 


 :rateau:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> pfff encore un nioubie qui se la joue


 sors de ton monde virtuel et on verra qui est le nioube.


----------



## rezba (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on y croirait presque hein !
> 
> Bon allez, finies les conneries.  heu... s'il vous plaît ?



Ben mon poildep, qu'est-ce qu'y a qui va pas ? T'as plein de boulot cette semaine et t'as pas envie de le faire ? Combien tu veux de jours sans macGé ? Vas-y, ton prix sera le mien.


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Mais c'est quoi cette merde ?  :mouais: 

(je regarde M6, y'a un espèce de rappeur zarb)


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> sors de ton monde virtuel et on verra qui est le nioube.



Hihihi


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon poildep, qu'est-ce qu'y a qui va pas ? T'as plein de boulot cette semaine et t'as pas envie de le faire ? Combien tu veux de jours sans macGé ? Vas-y, ton prix sera le mien.


 une grosse semaine, ça me paraît un bon début.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi cette merde ? :mouais:
> 
> (je regarde M6, y'a un espèce de rappeur zarb)


 
j'espere que rezba ne va pas effacer ce post passionnant!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

C'est ici que l'on passe sa commande ?


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une grosse semaine, ça me paraît un bon début.



Rezbaaaaa ????

Je peux ??? :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi cette merde ?  :mouais:
> 
> (je regarde M6, y'a un espèce de rappeur zarb)


C'est fini, maintenant c'est l'heure du film « érotique » de M6. Alors les enfants hop au lit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi cette merde ?  :mouais:
> 
> (je regarde M6, y'a un espèce de rappeur zarb)



les cochonc'tés c'est pas ici   

_y'a un violet qu'a la permission de minuit_  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une grosse semaine, ça me paraît un bon début.



Tout de suite, il fait sa gourmande ! Un mois, pendant que tu y es !


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini, maintenant c'est l'heure du film « érotique » de M6. Alors les enfants hop au lit



Je viens de quitter EyeTV


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2005)

où  qu'il est sonny boy ?? je suis sur qu'il aimerait un fil aussi surrealiste


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite, il fait sa gourmande ! Un mois, pendant que tu y es !


 bon ben... une heure alors ? :rose:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de quitter EyeTV


EyeTV  

J'ai pas le câble alors j'y connais rien...


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Certainement


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> EyeTV
> 
> J'ai pas le câble alors j'y connais rien...


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> j'y connais rien...



Nioubie


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> EyeTV
> 
> J'ai pas le câble alors j'y connais rien...


 
C'est un truc pour avoir pinkTV et XXL sur son mac


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Certainement


Ben si c'est vrai !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Nioubie



Non yvette


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Nioubie


En matière de télé par le câble oui et je compte bien le rester


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ben si c'est vrai !



Si tu le dis


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Non yvette



C'est bien envoyé


----------



## duracel (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> En matière de télé par le câble oui et je compte bien le rester



Il faut savoir faire preuve d'humilité.


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Oui


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> En matière de télé par le câble oui et je compte bien le rester


 
t'as tors, un bon championnat de l'homme le plus fort du monde sur Eurosport avec une bonne binouze et hop c'est l'bonheur a pas cher..


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

ben moi je suis content de mon beau sujet.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui


 
Ah


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pitchfork.



Et zut


----------



## duracel (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> t'as tors, un bon championnat de l'homme le plus fort du monde sur Eurosport avec une bonne binouze et hop c'est l'bonheur a pas cher..



Avec pour finir une course de nascar.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

j'ai loupé un truc ce week end ou quoi....?......


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Tout ce que tu rates sans le cable....

Fashion TV, le télé-achat, EuroNews le tout 3h du mat'... Que du bonheur


----------



## rezba (1 Mai 2005)

Bon, alors, résumons :

EyeTV est un périphérique d'acquisition qui permet à un jeune branlot comme iMax d'avoir la télé dans sa chambre, directe dans son portable, de façon à ce que papa et maman ne s'aperçoivent qu'il regarde XXL, et pour que sa copine ne sache rien de sa connaissance parfaite de la grille de PinkTV.


Maintenant que ce fil contient une information aussi capitale, je ne peux plus l'effacer.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je suis content de mon beau sujet.



Chapeau, Poildep

ou faut-il dire abat-jour ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que tu rates sans le cable....
> 
> Fashion TV, le télé-achat, EuroNews le tout 3h du mat'... Que du bonheur


Oh noooooon quelle perte


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

t'façon, ça sent pas bon dans ses fesses la télé...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, que les choses soinet bien claires :
> 
> EyeTV est un périphérique d'acquisition qui permet à un jeune branlot comme iMax d'avoir la télé dans sa chambre, directe dans son portable, de façon à ce que papa et maman ne s'aperçoivent qu'il regarde XXL, et pour que sa copine ne sache rien de sa connaissance parfaite de la grille de PinkTV.




    

on avait dit: rien de privé


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, que les choses soinet bien claires :
> 
> EyeTV est un périphérique d'acquisition qui permet à un jeune branlot comme iMax d'avoir la télé dans sa chambre, directe dans son portable, de façon à ce que papa et maman ne s'aperçoivent qu'il regarde XXL, et pour que sa copine ne sache rien de sa connaissance parfaite de la grille de PinkTV.



Chut


----------



## duracel (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> t'façon, ça sent pas bon dans ses fesses la télé...


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau, Poildep
> 
> ou faut-il dire abat jour ?


 il faut dire _couvre chef_


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

bah quoi... C'est pas vrai ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, que les choses soinet bien claires :
> 
> EyeTV est un périphérique d'acquisition qui permet à un jeune branlot comme iMax d'avoir la télé dans sa chambre, directe dans son portable, de façon à ce que papa et maman ne s'aperçoivent qu'il regarde XXL, et pour que sa copine ne sache rien de sa connaissance parfaite de la grille de PinkTV.


C'est donc ça... j'connaissais pas. Mais de toutes façons je ne regarde pas de cochonneries mouah  

Quoique la danseuse sur M6 en ce moment même.... MAIS BON je m'égare


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

On a ni PinkTV ni XXL en Suisse


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, résumons :
> 
> EyeTV est un périphérique d'acquisition qui permet à un jeune branlot comme iMax d'avoir la télé dans sa chambre, directe dans son portable, de façon à ce que papa et maman ne s'aperçoivent qu'il regarde XXL, et pour que sa copine ne sache rien de sa connaissance parfaite de la grille de PinkTV.


 
Copieur!


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Copieur!



Non, résumeur.


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, résumeur.



Quel beau métier.


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon ben... une heure alors ? :rose:



J'en déduis que, petit bras que tu es, tu n'a pas voulu profiter d'une offre exceptionelle de fin de ouiquende. Tant pis pour toi. :rateau:


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'en déduis que, petit bras que tu es, tu n'a pas voulu profiter d'une offre exceptionelle de fin de ouiquende. Tant pis pour toi. :rateau:


 pourquoi ? Tu m'offrais un bann de fin de week-end ? Et tu viens me traiter de p'tit bras ? !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On a ni PinkTV ni XXL en Suisse


Qu'attends-tu pour défiler dans les rues de [remplir par le nom du chef-lieu de ton canton] avec des pancartes ?


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? Tu m'offrais un bann de fin de week-end ? Et tu viens me traiter de p'tit bras ? !!


 Non, je te proposais 4 ou 5 jours tranquilles, tu m'en demande 10, ou 0,05.


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je te proposais 4 ou 5 jours tranquilles, tu m'en demande 10, ou 0,05.


 Putain, mais fais comme tu le sens,aussi. C'est toi le modo, merde !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

c'est encore ouvert ici.......coooool....


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore ouvert ici.......coooool....


 viens pas flooder ici, ce sera retenu sur ton nombre de posts.


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore ouvert ici.......coooool....



Amuse-toi bien.


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Amuse-toi bien.


 ça devrait aller.  Par contre, d'ici à ce qu'il amuse quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> viens pas flooder ici, ce sera retenu sur ton nombre de posts.



oui, je le sais, c'est pourquoi je ne fais que passer......
je me repete d'ailleurs...mais:


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça devrait aller.  Par contre, d'ici à ce qu'il amuse quelqu'un d'autre...



On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, en effet...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> viens pas flooder ici, ce sera retenu sur ton nombre de posts.


Non ? Le floud existe vraiment alors  
Moi qui pensait que c'était juste une rumeur


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça devrait aller.  Par contre, d'ici à ce qu'il amuse quelqu'un d'autre...



tu me cherches, c'est ça.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Non ? Le floud existe vraiment alors
> Moi qui pensait que c'était juste une rumeur


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2005)

Oui, le flood existe   


Fais une recherche


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu me cherches, c'est ça.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 joue pas aux smileys avec moi.


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Fais une recherche


rhaaa, les modos... ils ne savent dire que ça.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> joue pas aux smileys avec moi.



de toute facon, je ne joue pas avec toi, d'ailleurs, tu n'existes meme pas...en fait, j'ecris pour rien.....


ps: et sans smileys....


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> rhaaa, les modos... ils ne savent dire que ça.



iMax n'est pas modo, tu le sais bien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> rhaaa, les modos... ils ne savent dire que ça.



oui, mais là ça compte pas, c'est Imax.....   


mince, grillé par un violet.......

message privée....:

et des fois tu n'ecoute pas emilie simon.... 
c'est super ce tigre......


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> iMax n'est pas modo, tu le sais bien.


 C'est vrai, il est suisse.


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, il est suisse.


 suisse et modo sa fait trop.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

l'est toujours là ce fil......rezba est couché.....bah, disparaitra demain......


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

pas sur faut voir s'y il est pas la demain sa peut jouer en notre faveur


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas sur faut voir s'y il est pas la demain sa peut jouer en notre faveur



:mouais:...mais comme il finira a la poubelle quand meme......


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:...mais comme il finira a la poubelle quand meme......



le bute de tout tradada est de finir scrabouiller mais quand là est toute la question


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

bah, quand....quand....m'en fout, moi ce qui me derange c'est tout ces post detruit...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est un peu comme un mini chat ce fil.....ce serait bien un mini chat...quoi que avec ichat...


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

s'est comme tu veut ta le choix MSN ICQ ........


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est comme tu veut ta le choix MSN ICQ ........



waow....tu t'es equipé course.....


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow....tu t'es equipé course.....



j ai un pote qui n'arrive pas a faire marcher msn (brazil) donc icq et les autres s'est pour les pote de france et de navar.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai un pote qui n'arrive pas a faire marcher msn (brazil) donc icq et les autres s'est pour les pote de france et de navar.



bouge pas, j'arrive


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, quand....quand....m'en fout, moi ce qui me derange c'est tout ces post detruit...



Rhoooo mais c'est qu'il est sensible


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le flood existe
> 
> 
> Fais une recherche


... sur les messages d'iMax


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> où  qu'il est sonny boy ?? je suis sur qu'il aimerait un fil aussi surrealiste



Chuuuuuttttt...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2005)

Bon, c'est très simple.

1.	Places l'action "Obtenir les éléments du Finder sélectionnés"
2.	Places l'action "Renommer les éléments"
3.	Choisis de conserver une copie lorsqu'Automator le demande
4.	Dans l'action "Copier des éléments du Finder, coches "Afficher l'action durant son exécution" (pour pouvoir indiquer le dossier où les futures images seront créées)
5.	Configures l'action de renommage comme tu le veux
6.	Places l'action "Redimensionner les images" de la catégorie Aperçu
7.	Enregistre le tout comme module pour le Finder, il apparaîtra dans les menus contextuels.

C'est pourtant pas compliqué.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est très simple.
> 
> 1.	Places l'action "Obtenir les éléments du Finder sélectionnés"
> 2.	Places l'action "Renommer les éléments"
> ...



_Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif : tu t'es trompé de thread_


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuuttttt...



mouiiii ?


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ... sur les messages d'iMax



 Dark


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est très simple.
> 
> 1.	Places l'action "Obtenir les éléments du Finder sélectionnés"
> 2.	Places l'action "Renommer les éléments"
> ...



 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

c'est quoi ce thread ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif : tu t'es trompé de thread_



Que neni, je suis au bon endroit.   

Un modo avec un bonnet ne se trompe jamais.


----------



## House M.D. (2 Mai 2005)

Wai, enfin là il a dû descendre sur tes yeux le bonnets... la navigation à l'estime tu reprendras des cours


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Wai, enfin là il a dû descendre sur tes yeux le bonnets... la navigation à l'estime tu reprendras des cours


Ouh là là làààà déjà j'oserais jamais parler à un modo comme ça, alors un modo à bonnet, j'y pense même pas  

 _Pas le prendre mal hein ?_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là là làààà déjà j'oserais jamais parler à un modo comme ça




C'est vrai ça, d'autant plus qu'il a pas dormi et qu'il poste des trucs de ce genre ce matin :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3161975&postcount=4

:affraid:


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

Le développement est une amplification chimique de l'image latente par réduction des cristaux de bromure d'argent proches des germes d'argent métallique de cette image latente en argent métallique. La couche sensible à développer est plongée dans une substance réductrice capable d'apporter des électrons aux ions Ag+ du bromure d'argent Br-Ag+. L'oxydo-réduction se fait sous la forme : Ag+ + réducteur -> Ag + réducteur oxydé.
On pourrait penser que dans ces conditions la totalité des ions Ag+ va se trouver réduite en Ag, sans que l'image latente soit présente dans la réaction. En fait, autour de chaque ion Ag+ il y a une barrière constituée d'ions Br-, qui interdisent l'accès du cristal aux charges négatives en provenance du réducteur. Ce phénomène (barrière énergétique) s'annule autour des germes d'image latente électriquement neutres et ceux-ci servent en quelque sorte de cheval de Troie aux électrons du réducteur qui peuvent accéder aux ions Ag+. Ces derniers sont réduits en argent métallique sous forme de filaments spongieux partant du germe. La forme et la dimension de ces filaments dépend essentielement du type de réducteur : les filaments se forment en agglomérats dont la dimension varie de 10 à 200nm.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Wai, enfin là il a dû descendre sur tes yeux le bonnets... la navigation à l'estime tu reprendras des cours



Attention, j'ai la banite aiguë ce matin.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le développement est une amplification chimique de l'image latente par réduction des cristaux de bromure d'argent proches des germes d'argent métallique de cette image latente en argent métallique. La couche sensible à développer est plongée dans une substance réductrice capable d'apporter des électrons aux ions Ag+ du bromure d'argent Br-Ag+. L'oxydo-réduction se fait sous la forme : Ag+ + réducteur -> Ag + réducteur oxydé.
> On pourrait penser que dans ces conditions la totalité des ions Ag+ va se trouver réduite en Ag, sans que l'image latente soit présente dans la réaction. En fait, autour de chaque ion Ag+ il y a une barrière constituée d'ions Br-, qui interdisent l'accès du cristal aux charges négatives en provenance du réducteur. Ce phénomène (barrière énergétique) s'annule autour des germes d'image latente électriquement neutres et ceux-ci servent en quelque sorte de cheval de Troie aux électrons du réducteur qui peuvent accéder aux ions Ag+. Ces derniers sont réduits en argent métallique sous forme de filaments spongieux partant du germe. La forme et la dimension de ces filaments dépend essentielement du type de réducteur : les filaments se forment en agglomérats dont la dimension varie de 10 à 200nm.


J'allais le dire


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le développement est une amplification chimique de l'image latente par réduction des cristaux de bromure d'argent proches des germes d'argent métallique de cette image latente en argent métallique. La couche sensible à développer est plongée dans une substance réductrice capable d'apporter des électrons aux ions Ag+ du bromure d'argent Br-Ag+. L'oxydo-réduction se fait sous la forme : Ag+ + réducteur -> Ag + réducteur oxydé.
> On pourrait penser que dans ces conditions la totalité des ions Ag+ va se trouver réduite en Ag, sans que l'image latente soit présente dans la réaction. En fait, autour de chaque ion Ag+ il y a une barrière constituée d'ions Br-, qui interdisent l'accès du cristal aux charges négatives en provenance du réducteur. Ce phénomène (barrière énergétique) s'annule autour des germes d'image latente électriquement neutres et ceux-ci servent en quelque sorte de cheval de Troie aux électrons du réducteur qui peuvent accéder aux ions Ag+. Ces derniers sont réduits en argent métallique sous forme de filaments spongieux partant du germe. La forme et la dimension de ces filaments dépend essentielement du type de réducteur : les filaments se forment en agglomérats dont la dimension varie de 10 à 200nm.


 dis donc, tu trolles mon beau sujet, là.


----------



## House M.D. (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attention, j'ai la banite aiguë ce matin.


 Waouh, intéressant... J'aime les challenges


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attention, j'ai la banite aiguë ce matin.





			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, intéressant... J'aime les challenges



*Dis-nous Naru...
Tu aimes jouer à te faire mal ?*  


:mouais:


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

Frères humains qui nous survivez,
N'ayez pas vos coeurs durcis à notre égard,
Car si vous avez pitié de nous, pauvres,
Dieu aura plus tôt miséricorde de vous.
Vous nous voyez ici attachés, cinq, six:
Pour ce qui est de la chair, que nous avons trop nourrie,
Elle est depuis longtemps dévorée et pourrie,
Et nous, les os, devenons cendre et poussière.


----------



## Gabi (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attention, j'ai la banite aiguë ce matin.



Une balanite ? Bah, sympa de partager tes expériences mais bon... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

Je chanterai le nouveau monde né de la zone et de l'ordure
En ces temps-là vos belles actions passaient toujours par l'écriture
Vous vous gaviez de projections, de projets sérieux, de futur
pendant que l'ordre et la répression vous alignaient contre les murs

Vous ronronniez pour le vieux monde dans l'opposition objective
respectant la règle et la ronde dans vos manchettes maladives
Ça sentait le médicament, la frustration et le soumis
Ça puait déjà l'électron, le temps qui passe à crédit

Des technocrates maigrichons vous prédisaient des jours meilleurs
Des aurores de l'expansion à la sournoise nuit des chômeurs
Vous faisiez du lard aux ceintures, les pancartes aux bouts des bras mous
faisaient des cercles dans l'ordure où vous traîniez à genoux

Les barbares, qui montraient leurs crocs aux barrières des périphériques
ricanaient, remplaçant vos mots par des cris de guerriers celtiques
Vous en aviez froid dans le dos bien qu'expliquant ce phénomène
Vous essayiez de rentrer tôt, détestant les milices urbaines

Vous nous regardiez en ces temps inventer une autre musique
Faite de violence et de sang, d'ignorance et de prophétique
Votre raison vous pesait lourd dans vos masochistes partouzes,
Dans vos dérisoires amours, votre révolte et vos ventouses

La petite gauche vivotait, frileuse comme une alouette
Vos bars, vos fêtes, vos congrès, vos chanteurs, vos peintres, vos poètes,
Votre raison, votre droiture, vos illusions, vos habitudes,
Vos soumissions, votre culture, vos ambitions, vos certitudes

Cette lucidité bidon qui remplaçait si bien les tripes
Etait sinistre et sans passion et militante et castratrice
Elle vous bloquait le creux des reins comme un calcul diabétique
Et vous laissait sur votre faim de bien nourris et d'asthmatiques

Nous rêvons d'une autre planète en ce futur, t'en souviens-tu ?
Nous tirons des plans à facettes vers des comètes disparues
Nous installons nos mines d'or sur des podiums itinérants
Ou nous jouons toujours très fort de la guitare, et du vent

Nous pressentons une cassure, une crevasse nette et sanglante
Une balafre dans l'azur, un cran d'arrêt dans le silence
Une fissure dans le certain, une embolie dans la finance
Un détonateur dans la main, un embarras dans la nuance

Nous vivons au ras des pavés, n'ayant jamais connu la plage
Et jamais le roi des étés ne s'est inscrit au paysage
Nous avons la haine au profond : une haine fondamentale
De la hiérarchie et des cons, du quotidien et du fatal.

Lavilliers.


----------



## House M.D. (2 Mai 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Une balanite ? Bah, sympa de partager tes expériences mais bon... :mouais:


 Mouarf, jooooli


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le développement est ......





je pourrais demander un simple resumé moins tecnique ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Une balanite ? Bah, sympa de partager tes expériences mais bon... :mouais:


Eh ben c'est du propre


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

tien il tourne toujours ce tradada


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien il tourne toujours ce tradada



Non seulement il tourne toujours, mais en plus il avance vite.


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement il tourne toujours, mais en plus il avance vite.



il est comme toi il dure longtemps longtemps ........... longtemps ................................longtemps


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça ne saurait tarder.




On dirait bien que ça tarde pourtant  Note qu'il y a tout de même un peu d'oxydation on dirait   À quand la rupture ?


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est comme toi il dure longtemps longtemps ........... longtemps ................................longtemps



Parfaitement d'abord...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pourrais demander un simple resumé moins tecnique ?



Mais biensur chérie :

C'est trop compliqué pour toi. File dans ta cuisine.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais biensur chérie :
> 
> C'est trop compliqué pour toi. File dans ta cuisine.


Je l'ai toujours dit : les femmes aux fourneaux


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais biensur chérie :
> 
> C'est trop compliqué pour toi. File dans ta cuisine.




enfin !!!!!!!!     

on peut savoir ce que tu veut a la fin ??????   


si je suis en cuisine tu m'ordonnes de sortir, je abime sois disant tes caseroles ,
si je suis ici tu joue a faire ton jaloux !!!!!    


continue mon coco tu va faire affaire a mon avocat pour le divorce !!


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> enfin !!!!!!!!
> 
> on peut savoir ce que tu veut a la fin ??????
> 
> ...



Mais tu n'as pas compris ? C'est pour ca qu'il est fou de toi : ce mélange de haine et d'amour, ces aller-retour entre la cuisine et le Mac, la femme du XXIeme siècle entre tradition et modernité, cet accent chantant des mots que tu lui sussure à l'oreille...

C'est un ours au poil ras (très ras même) mais au coeur tendre comme du mou pour les chats, des crocs qui mordillent sans déchirer, un amateur de bonne chair au derme sur lequel glisse une goutte de sueur, un enfant adepte du diabolo aux cordes tendues, qui préfère l'enfer au ciel lorsqu'il sautille sur la marelle de ses sentiments, le geste à la parole, l'ondulation aux mouvements brusques.

C'est un ange aux ailes brulées, aux mains dont les doigts griffent l'azur pour y déchirer les nuages, dont la pupille palpite à chaque étiquette rouge des Levi's qui roulent sous de longues chevelures.

Si tu sais y faire il sera ta chose... Roberta, le bonheur est là, qui n'attend qu'un geste de toi : des pates au pistou et tu emballes l'affaire....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'as pas compris ? C'est pour ca qu'il est fou de toi : ce mélange de haine et d'amour, ces aller-retour entre la cuisine et le Mac, la femme du XXIeme siècle entre tradition et modernité, cet accent chantant des mots que tu lui sussure à l'oreille...
> 
> C'est un ours au poil ras (très ras même) mais au coeur tendre comme du mou pour les chats, des crocs qui mordillent sans déchirer, un amateur de bonne chair au derme sur lequel glisse une goutte de sueur, un enfant adepte du diabolo aux cordes tendues, qui préfère l'enfer au ciel lorsqu'il sautille sur la marelle de ses sentiments, le geste à la parole, l'ondulation aux mouvements brusques.
> 
> ...



J'en pleurerais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> .. Roberta, le bonheur est là, qui n'attend qu'un geste de toi : des pates au pistou et tu emballes l'affaire....



là c'est completement loupé !!!!  

tu vois amok , il y a juste une chose, un simple detail et rien d'autre qui nous contrarie et divise : les pates au pistou !!!!!   


le sonny lui veut le pistou avec du basilique , moi avec du persil !!!!  :mouais: 


merci vraiment amok    t'a mis les pieds où il fallait pas !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là c'est completement loupé !!!!
> 
> tu vois amok , il y a juste une chose, un simple detail et rien d'autre qui nous contrarie et divise : les pates au pistou !!!!!
> 
> ...



Ma foi c'est exact, pour moi le persil c'est pour mettre dans les moules marinières ou dans les oreilles des porcs.


----------



## duracel (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai toujours dit : les femmes aux fourneaux



Tant que ce n'est pas le femme aux couteaux.


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas le femme aux couteaux.



y a rien de plus dangereux que çca (si se net deux femmes avec un couteaux)


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dark








 iMax :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

Tiens il est toujours là ce thread ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> iMax :love:


 Ca a le merite d'etre direct et franc   

:love:


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> iMax :love:



Note interne: _Penser à trouver un prétexte pour bannir Dark _


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là c'est completement loupé !!!!
> 
> tu vois amok , il y a juste une chose, un simple detail et rien d'autre qui nous contrarie et divise : les pates au pistou !!!!!
> 
> ...



(*) Attention, pensez à demander la marque sinpierderhum, méfiez vous des imitations

(**) :affraid: Tu mets de la lessive dans le pistou ? :affraid:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

s'est quand même le pire tradada a flood et en plus ils a un nom a être "plouf poubel" mais tien toujours.


s'est dingue sa!


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> "plouf poubel"



     :love:        

C'est super comme expression, je garde


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ltu vois amok , il y a juste une chose, un simple detail et rien d'autre qui nous contrarie et divise : les pates au pistou !!!!!



Tu as encore joué au freesby spaghetti ? :mouais:  Pauvre Sonny...    

PS : en plus vue son idée sur l'utilisation du persil je comprends qu'il n'ait pas apprécié


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Note interne: _Penser à trouver un prétexte pour bannir Dark _


 ce message n'a pas été supprimé par rezba, iMax n'existe pourtant pas


----------



## rezba (3 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Note interne: _Penser à trouver un prétexte pour bannir Dark _



Attends donc qu'il fasse un écart dans l'un des forums dont tu as la charge !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Attends donc qu'il fasse un écart dans l'un des forums dont tu as la charge !



Si c'est l'inverse, Darkie remplace iMax


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2005)

Dark modo, ça devrait déjà être fait


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as encore joué au freesby spaghetti ? :mouais:  Pauvre Sonny...
> 
> PS : en plus vue son idée sur l'utilisation du persil je comprends qu'il n'ait pas apprécié



Mes idées vous pouvez vous les carrer au derche !!


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Attends donc qu'il fasse un écart dans l'un des forums dont tu as la charge !



Niarg !


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dark modo, ça devrait déjà être fait



Et pourquoi pas toi pendant qu'on y est


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas toi pendant qu'on y est




Mouhahahahaha


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas toi pendant qu'on y est


 Et pourquoi pas iMax pendant qu'on y est ? 
..
...

Oh merde ! les cons !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Attends donc qu'il fasse un écart dans l'un des forums dont tu as la charge !


Pfff, je ne poste pas n'importe où moi môssieur !  Je ne fais que le bar et la cave moi môssieur ! 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est l'inverse, Darkie remplace iMax


L'inverse de quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> L'inverse de quoi ?



Ben ... Du contraire !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là c'est completement loupé !!!!
> 
> tu vois amok , il y a juste une chose, un simple detail et rien d'autre qui nous contrarie et divise : les pates au pistou !!!!!
> 
> ...


Moi j'aime ni le pistou, ni le persil ni le basilic. Pourquoi vous les mangeriez pas nature avec juste du parmesan, c'est bien meilleur


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime ni le pistou, ni le persil ni le basilic. Pourquoi vous les mangeriez pas nature avec juste du parmesan, c'est bien meilleur



La recette des pâtes au pistou ... sans pistou


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La recette des pâtes au pistou ... sans pistou


 J'ai la même pour les brocolis si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime ni le pistou, ni le persil ni le basilic. Pourquoi vous les mangeriez pas nature avec juste du parmesan, c'est bien meilleur




parfait !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
juste un filet d'huile d'olive et du parmesan !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

pattes au beurre y à rien de mieux!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pattes au beurre y à rien de mieux!


 Oui c'est vrai si tu remplaces le beurre par de l'huile d'olives :rateau:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai si tu remplaces le beurre par de l'huile d'olives :rateau:


bien sur et avec du beure de noirmoutiee demi sel pas un truc de merde monsieur.
et un peut de sel aux herbes hum sa donne fain tous ça


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2005)

Pfff, du beurre salé, et dans les PÂTES en plus ! 
C'est vraiment une recette de nioubie ça


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

ça a fermé kekeçékonmangecesoir ?  :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai si tu remplaces le beurre par de l'huile d'olives :rateau:



Et les pâtes par des broccolis


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça a fermé kekeçékonmangecesoir ?  :affraid:



Non non, mais ils y ont organisés une soirée poisson, alors on est venu ici


----------



## poildep (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça a fermé kekeçékonmangecesoir ?  :affraid:


 ah ben tiens, j'ai bouffé du poisson pané.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

Dark powaaaaaaaaaaaaa :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Mai 2005)

n'importe quoi, ce thread :love:


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2005)

Bah... comme souvent ici non?      :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah... comme souvent ici non?      :love: :love: :love: :love:



comme toujours ici......


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

l'avantage de ne pas jeter le thread le matin, c'est que c'est pas la peine de le rouvrir le soir...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage de ne pas jeter le thread le matin, c'est que c'est pas la peine de le rouvrir le soir...



bien dit , mon ami au bel avatar.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien dit , mon ami *au bel avatar*.....



On va en entendre parler de celui-là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> On va en entendre parler de celui-là...



depuis que je revais de voir ton avatar, on peut dire que je ne suis pas decu......


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> On va en entendre parler de celui-là...


 se serait pas un condelitche


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

Moi non plus en fait, il me plait bien


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> se serait pas un condelitche


 Je vois que monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

puis au moins, on te demanderas pas tous les 4 matins, de quel manga il est tiré.......


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que monsieur est connaisseur




j ai toujours  vécu dans l'art et la culture.

une simple question d'éducation.


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

quel dommage......   


ps: vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à El_ChiCo.


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

Je sais, ça à déjà été expliqué, regarde un peu la FAQ, RTFM et autre, mais comment est déterminé l'intensité du coup de boule qu'on donne ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, ça à déjà été expliqué, regarde un peu la FAQ, RTFM et autre, mais comment est déterminé l'intensité du coup de boule qu'on donne ?



+ de 50 posts, un coup
+ de 500 coud de boule recu, 2 coup
+ de 1000 coud de boule recu 3 coup
1 an de MACG = +1 coup
le nom bre de post des 5000 aussi.......


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

ok merci. Parce que c'est pas marqué précisément...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ok merci. Parce que c'est pas marqué précisément...



non, pas precisement.....


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

les rouge compte aussi?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

quand tu met un coup de boule rouge (demonstration... )
il compte pour la moitie de tes point disco.....arrondit a l'inferieur...
donc El chico boule rouge a 2 (4/2=2)
et moi a 1 (3/2=1,5 donc 1....)


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

_En même temps, quand ils sont ici, ils ne floodent pas dans les User's... :mouais: 

Quoique. :modo:
_


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quand tu met un coup de boule rouge (demonstration... )
> il compte pour la moitie de tes point disco.....arrondit a l'inferieur...
> donc El chico boule rouge a 2 (4/2=2)
> et moi a 1 (3/2=1,5 donc 1....)



donc 1/1=1 arrondi a l'inferieur 1

je suis de plus en plus fort en math


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> donc 1/1=1 arrondi a l'inferieur 1
> 
> je suis de plus en plus fort en math



toi, ton coup de boule rouge, il fait rire......  
bon, je t'ai dit que je me couchais, j'y vais, j'avais juste une discu a relire et finalement, j'ai ete long a la reponse......  

 @+


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi, ton coup de boule rouge, il fait rire......
> bon, je t'ai dit que je me couchais, j'y vais, j'avais juste une discu a relire et finalement, j'ai ete long a la reponse......
> 
> @+



oui et alors. de toute façon je compte pas en mettre 

bon aller j ai acdic et faut que je soit présentable donc au lit.

 une petite clop avant


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dark modo, ça devrait déjà être fait



Et pourquoi donc ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2005)

Moi d'abord !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai toujours  vécu dans l'art et la culture.
> 
> une simple question d'éducation.



Moi dans l'art culinaire et dans le culte du sexe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi d'abord !!!!



alors là, on rigolerait... je suis sur que tu serais pire que Finn.....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2005)

Ah mais c'est sur...  

Je vois pas ou est le problème...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

y a pas de probleme, j'aime rigoler........


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans l'art culinaire et dans le culte du sexe...


L'art Cul - inaire? et le Cul-te du sexe ? 
 
on est deux !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai toujours  vécu dans l'art et la culture.
> 
> une simple question d'éducation.



foufoufou


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça a fermé kekeçékonmangecesoir ?  :affraid:


bon allez st jacques aux agrumes !! lolll


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Citation:
                              Ce message a été supprimé par Foguenne. Motif: *Finn_Atlas n'existe pas.*

 Ce message a été supprimé par Foguenne.  Motif: *Amok n'existe pas*

 Ce message a été supprimé par Foguenne.  Motif: *Rezba n'existe pas.* 



Après la guerre des mondes, voici la guerre des modos...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi donc ?



La réponse a été donnée une ou deux pages avant par les personnes compétentes.


PS: Hormis cela, c'est mon idole il floode comme un dieu !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

C'est tout Paul çà : il se glisse subrepticement derrière vous ,...vous baisse le falzar aux chevilles d'un coup, et s'enfuit en chantant "tirelipinponsurlechihuahua, tirelipinponaveclateteaveclesbras"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Hormis cela, c'est mon idole il floode comme un dieu !




Paul tu peux revenir ? c'est pour parler sangsue s'tepl'


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Paul tu peux revenir ? c'est pour parler sangsue s'tepl'



Vues les qualités que ce genre de petites bêtes possèdent, je te remercie de me les attribuer c'est vraiment très élégant de ta part. Je suis sûre qu'en cherchant un peu tu dois pouvoir trouver quelque chose de plus scatologique comme l'autre jour, voire mieux encore.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Après la guerre des mondes, voici la guerre des modos...




Choisi ton camp chair à canon


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Hormis cela, c'est mon idole il floode comme un dieu !


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

y en a une qui a provoqué qui a ramassé et qui fait comme si de rien n'était la morale c'est bien util edes fois pour se torcher le cul.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vu les qualités que ce genre de petites bêtes possèdent,



Je serais bien curieux de connaitres les vertues que tu possèdent, si tant est que tu te décides à te révéler un de ces 4 ... madame l'analyste.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y en a une qui a provoqué qui a ramassé et qui fait comme si de rien n'était la morale c'est bien util edes fois pour se torcher le cul.



Je te la met où la virgule ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Tout est de ta faute finn de la mienne aussi


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je te la met où la virgule ?


ben juste à côté du cul ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

Elle est bien cette discussion, pourquoi la supprimer. Ça serait bête.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

suprimons rezba, la discussion, elle, est bien


----------



## Hamster de combat (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suprimons rezba, la discussion, elle, est bien


----------



## Hamster de combat (4 Mai 2005)

finn a dit:
			
		

> Hamster de combat n'existe pas


Ha... merde


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suprimons rezba, la discussion, elle, est bien



:affraid: sm t'as mis des virgules !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

suprimons, rezba, la discussion. Elle est bien


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: sm t'as mis des virgules !!!


même sans édither


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :love:



 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

Et si tu n'existais pas


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> suprimons, rezba, la discussion. Elle est bien


t'arrête de foutre la confusion ??


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Festoyons, Dark, Lemmy. Et vous aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Ce faire bannir c'est pas mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Tchou-tchou :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Paul tu peux revenir ? c'est pour parler sangsue s'tepl'



Tirlelipinpon sur le chiwawa, tirlelipinpon avec des hauts avec des bas. 

Attention si quelqu'un emmerde les modos ce soir, je lache Médor.    (QT 7 obligatoire)

Attaque Médor, attaque.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Tcgou-Tchou


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

M'en fiche j'ai pas QT7


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tirlelipinpon sur le chiwawa, tirlelipinpon avec des hauts avec des bas.
> 
> Attention si quelqu'un emmerde les modos ce soir, je lache Médor.    (QT 7 obligatoire)
> 
> Attaque Médor, attaque.


 beurk


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> beurk


 T'es émotif devant un écran blanc


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> beurk



pas mieux


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tirlelipinpon sur le chiwawa, tirlelipinpon avec des hauts avec des bas.
> 
> Attention si quelqu'un emmerde les modos ce soir, je lache Médor.    (QT 7 obligatoire)
> 
> Attaque Médor, attaque.


emmerde


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

26 Mo à télécharger


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

putain si c'est sexe l'image :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 26 Mo à télécharger


 pfff j'suis même pas en X.3.9 
j'suis pas pret de la voire cette vidéo


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 26 Mo à télécharger


 Je me disais aussi qu'il lui m'avait bien fallu 30 secondes pour la charger :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Il m'a fallu 3min 30


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

C'est le X.3.9 qui me laisse plus perplexe


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a fallu 3min 30


 Pour charger une page blanche ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est le X.3.9 qui me laisse plus perplexe


 Ouais ben fait gaffe à ton ©. Moi ça m'a niqué Safari, obligé de réinstaller la version 1.2 qui est un peu bancale maintenant.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour charger une page blanche ?


 non pour QT7


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben fait gaffe à ton ©. Moi ça m'a niqué Safari, obligé de réinstaller la version 1.2 qui est un peu bancale maintenant.


 Surtout que j'ai pas de quoi faire une sauvegarde


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais Finn a bien dit qu'on se demandait quelles vertus je pouvais bien avoir et qu'il le verrait bien si je me montre un de ces 4. Dommage que son post ait été édité. Vive le virtuel...


 T'as un APN ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as un APN ?



Ce serait encore trop virtuel


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Remarque j'utilise plus Safari


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Remarque j'utilise plus Safari


 Tu fais bien : "L'application Safari a quitté inopinément".

Tu surfe avec quoi du coup ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

safari ne peut pas être bancal "maintenant"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Remarque j'utilise plus Safari



  Moi si mais tu as raison, ça ne va pas ensemble


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien : "L'application Safari a quitté inopinément".
> 
> Tu surfe avec quoi du coup ?


 FireFox


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

le virtuel... belle démonstration de dénégation


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi si mais tu as raison, ça ne va pas ensemble


 Pas ensemble ? Safri et ... ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Festoyons, Dark, Lemmy. Et vous aussi



suis bien vivant   

 Global


----------



## Hamster de combat (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> safari ne peut pas être bancal "maintenant"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas ensemble ? Safri et ... ? :hein:



Ha ? Tu parlais de ça  Moi je parlais de l'APN


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais aussi qu'il lui m'avait bien fallu 30 secondes pour la charger :mouais: :rateau:



et beaucoup moins pour décharger  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

>


t'as déjà vu safari stable toi ? tu viens de switcher ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? Tu parlais de ça  Moi je parlais de l'APN


  
on a pas du boire la même chose


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Lu© :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

J'vais voir s'il s'est pas fait banir


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Non, ca va 
Il a du aller pisser


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: On a perdu Dark ?


oui :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> oui :rateau:


 non


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non


 Permettez-moi d'insister


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Permettez-moi d'insister



Mais nous ne t'en prions pas


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Tu me peux me dire tu


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu me peux me dire tu



Tu


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu


 Tu prendras bien un coud'boule


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu prendras bien un coud'boule



Volontier, merci !


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2005)

Mais que de politesse ici, ça réchauffe le c½ur... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Là, c'est la tête qui va chauffer   :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est la tête qui va chauffer   :casse:



c'est comme ça que ça s'appele en breton


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)




----------



## poildep (5 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Mais que de politesse ici, ça réchauffe le c½ur... :love:


 Quelle allumeuse, cette Japonaise. :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quelle allumeuse, cette Japonaise. :love:



 on dirait que t'as pas un si bon contact que ça toi :hein:


----------



## poildep (5 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que t'as pas un si bon contact que ça toi :hein:


 c'est son ambiguité qui me fait clignoter.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est son ambiguité qui me fait clignoter.



On peut dire qu'elle est alternative !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais Finn a bien dit qu'on se demandait quelles vertus je pouvais bien avoir et qu'il le verrait bien si je me montre un de ces 4. Dommage que son post ait été édité. Vive le virtuel...



Virtuel mes couilles.

Votre niaiserie est palpable.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que son post ait été édité


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

Narf....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Narf....



*C'EST TOUT CE QUE TU AS À DIRE... ?*


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

sa vas mal finir ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa vas mal finir ici



ça fini toujours mal.....la vie est injuste , tu le sais bien.....


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Ca va couper


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2005)

Ca va chier, je suis de très mauvaise humeur.


----------



## Hamster de combat (5 Mai 2005)

La fureur de moderator moi je veux pas voir ça, je vais faire tourner ma roue une heure ou deux


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca va chier, je suis de très mauvaise humeur.


café clope ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va couper


 ... cherie :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca va chier, je suis de très mauvaise humeur.


 Tiens, je vais aller à la cave


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais aller à la cave



 Global


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> café clope ?



Café ça ira.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Café ça ira.



Gâcheur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Virtuel mes couilles.
> 
> Votre niaiserie est palpable.




S'il n'y avait que ça.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y avait que ça.



Ah bon ? Il y a autre chose ???


----------



## juju palavas (5 Mai 2005)

... cafè  et pousse cafè ça fait gonfler...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Il y a autre chose ???



Le problème c'est qu'on ne le saura jamais  C'est virtuel alors forcément...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

Le virtuel a vraiment bon dos, mais bon c'est inutile.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

pourquoi il y en a beaucoup qui n'existent plus ?   

virtuel ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi il y en a beaucoup qui n'existent plus ?



ou bien qui n'existeront jamais qu'ici ?


----------



## iMax (5 Mai 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> La fureur de moderator moi je veux pas voir ça, je vais faire tourner ma roue une heure ou deux



 Dark


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

On ne peut pas n'exister qu'ici, impossible. On peut différencier les deux, sans plus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas n'exister qu'ici, impossible. On peut différencier les deux, sans plus.




Sur ichat et le toubar aussi ? Par expérience je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. Je pensais au départ que sur ces forums tout ce qui se disait était un jeu et d'ailleurs j'ai bien joué aussi. Après plusieurs échanges privés et quelques propos privés bien sentis lus et repris sur ces forums sous couvert de plaisanterie, j'en suis venue à me dire que visiblement toutes les personnes qui tiennent des propos hors charte ne le font pas que par jeu, malheureusement.


----------



## Amok (5 Mai 2005)

Vous en réviez ? L'Amok le fait.


----------

